# Pitbull Merchandise



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I think we had a thread like this before,but I can't remember.

I was wondering if anyone else collects Pit bull items? They're so hard to find,so when I see something I immediately snatch it up!

This is from my latest find! Bruno couldn't resist it either. 








What else is out there?

So far I have:

Calender
bobble head
postcard(so cute)
notebook
cookie cutter
cell phone stickers
Room name plate thing(Well looks more like a Bull terrier)
books
t-shirt
dvds


----------

